
What's Dropbox Worth? Let's Take a Look - nickfrost
https://mattermark.com/whats-dropbox-worth/
======
joshmn
Just commented about their move to their own hardware for storage no more than
a few minutes ago.

This article doesn't mention anything about the investment they made in their
own infrastructure. Is this on purpose? Moving 500PB isn't a small chunk of
change. At the very least, the drives alone ran for $15MM assuming $125/4TB
drives). Sure, chump change in terms of billions, but the article fails to
mention anything about infra and hardware.

